# Jewellers on capel st.what was it called?



## nad (8 May 2008)

Hi im trying to find the name of a small jewellers that was trading on capel st. dublin, in the late 70's or early 80's i think it was on the right handside if you were walking towards the liffey, any ideas much appreciated.


----------



## ClubMan (8 May 2008)

Which end?


----------



## Carpenter (8 May 2008)

Hardly Brereton's, who are still in existence (and pawnbrokers also)?


----------



## miselemeas (8 May 2008)

I know of Brenfer Jewellers in Capel Street - they specialise in trophies


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 May 2008)

I can remember one being there alright but not the name.  It was quite small.  The other one on the right hand side heading towards Bolton St. I think was called Brenfer Jewellers. They seem to concentrate on trophies, medals and engraving.


----------



## nad (9 May 2008)

thanks for the replies so far, no it wasn't Brenfer's or breretons,i think it was located somewhere between the Mary st. junction and Ormond Quay,


----------



## ClubMan (9 May 2008)

Don't remember any jewellers in that area of _Capel Street _myself. I remember _Flitterman's_ clothes store somewhere near _Lenehans_. Weird place. The changing room was in another door separate from the shop and _Herr Flitterman_ used to lock you (well me anyway! ) in while you tried stuff on. He remained outside I hasten to add!


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 May 2008)

Yes I definitely remember that jewellers.  Why do you need to know after so long?


----------



## nad (12 May 2008)

sentimental reasons as i purchased an item for the love of my life there, around that time and she is now MRS NAD,and had been trying to remember the name of the shop when we were talking lately but to no avail.


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 May 2008)

nad said:


> sentimental reasons as i purchased an item for the love of my life there, around that time and she is now MRS NAD,and had been trying to remember the name of the shop when we were talking lately but to no avail.



I passed there the other day and see that Berlin Opticians are still open for business.  I reckon they were there at that stage stage and the optician who runs the store should be able to tell you the name if you want to give them a call.

Berlin Opticians
[broken link removed] *Address: *​ 157 Capel st​ *Town: *​ Dublin 1​ *County: *​ Dublin​ *Country:*​ Ireland​ *Phone:*​ (01)6775910​


----------



## Crunchie (12 May 2008)

Was it Diagem? I know in the latter days they became Diagem electronics and sold alarm systems and phones but as I recall they originally sold jewellery. They had a shop off Grafton Street too


----------



## Rightly dun (12 May 2008)

There was a shop on the right at the Liffey end of the street, but the only name that I can remember is a Mr Walsh. does that ring any bells


----------



## jacobean (12 May 2008)

I also remember a jeweller called Walsh in that area - himself and his son ran the place, as far as I know both are now deceased.


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 May 2008)

Crunchie said:


> Was it Diagem? I know in the latter days they became Diagem electronics and sold alarm systems and phones but as I recall they originally sold jewellery. They had a shop off Grafton Street too



Diagem was on the left hand side just before the bridge.  They later moved nearer to Bolton St. on the opposite side.  Remember the shop at Grafton St. too.  It was in the mall just before Brown Thomas.

This jewellers in Capel St. was on the right heading towards the bridge.


----------



## ClubMan (13 May 2008)

sueellen said:


> I passed there the other day and see that Berlin Opticians are still open for business.  I reckon they were there at that stage stage and the optician who runs the store should be able to tell you the name if you want to give them a call.
> 
> Berlin Opticians
> [broken link removed] *Address: *​ 157 Capel st​ *Town: *​ Dublin 1​ *County: *​ Dublin​ *Country:*​ Ireland​ *Phone:*​ (01)6775910​


Another long time business owner and resident is _Romano Morelli _in _Romano's Ristorante _in case that helps.


----------



## Megan (13 May 2008)

[broken link removed]

Another business that might know is Louis Copeland. You can email Louis from above link.


----------



## IWONDER (19 May 2008)

Was it Jameson's jewellers by any chance? I have a necklace from them from the 80's.


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 May 2008)

IWONDER said:


> Was it Jameson's jewellers by any chance? I have a necklace from them from the 80's.



Don't think so.  They were on Henry St. nearly opposite the entrance to GPO arcade.


----------



## Chembelle (20 May 2008)

Relatives of mine used to have a jewellers on capel street. As far as i remember they made and sold the jewellery there as well as selling to numerous jewellery shops around leinster. Does the name Granville ring any bells?


----------



## nad (20 May 2008)

Hi i spoke to one of the traders on capel street and they mentioned a jewellers called THE JEWELLERY BOX and this sounded familliar to me,but the weren't sure about the exact location,so does this name ring a bell with anyone else,
thank's for the replys so far.


----------



## Genghis Khan (20 Jun 2008)

Yes there was the Granvilles, they had a workshop and a shop but it wasnt open to the public at large.


----------



## Genghis Khan (20 Jun 2008)

Forgot to say .they arent there anymore .closed a good few years ago.


----------



## emmadodd (1 May 2009)

Hi Genghis,

I worked in John Brereton jewellers. The jewellers you are referring to on Capel Street was called Rocks. And your right it is not there anymore.


Emma
http://www.johnbreretonjewellers.ie


----------

